# Found logs



## norman vandyke (Aug 4, 2015)

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks to me like an oak- but just WAG


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm fairly certain this is the kind if tree it came from, if that helps.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Aug 4, 2015)

Honey Locust

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 4, 2015)

DavidDobbs said:


> Honey Locust


Really? I didn't know we had that here.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Aug 4, 2015)

I didn't see the pictures of the other tree. I was just going by the bark and wood picture.


----------



## phinds (Aug 4, 2015)

I agree w/ honey locust. Your wood is the right color and it is ring porous, has thin but discernible rays, and most important, it has the ulmiform pore grouping at the end of the latewood.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 4, 2015)

phinds said:


> I agree w/ honey locust. Your wood is the right color and it is ring porous, has thin but discernible rays, and most important, it has the ulmiform pore grouping at the end of the latewood.


Cool! I have a couple logs of it yet to cut up. Might make some good bowls.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2015)

I haven't turned much honey locust, but I've enjoyed the little I've turned. Although the grain looks a lot like oak, I found it to be much more forgiving than any of the oaks I've tried... Easy to cut and sand with a lot less movement when drying.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 4, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I haven't turned much honey locust, but I've enjoyed the little I've turned. Although the grain looks a lot like oak, I found it to be much more forgiving than any of the oaks I've tried... Easy to cut and sand with a lot less movement when drying.


It definitely agrees with drying. I've had that log sitting, unsealed with a chunk missing off the side and had very little checking or movement.


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 5, 2015)

Looks like you have the thornless type. Lucky. Our honey locusts are a bit more gnarly. Gary


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 5, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Looks like you have the thornless type. Lucky. Our honey locusts are a bit more gnarly. Gary
> 
> View attachment 84760
> 
> View attachment 84761


Those look painful!


----------

